# CD-Autostart



## raida (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Keine Ahnung, ob meine Frage hier passt, aber hoffe trotzdem, ihr könnt mir helfen.
Möchte eine Foto-CD erstellen und brauche hierfür ein Autostart-Menü, das auf html oder Flash basiert.
Welches Prog ist eurer Meinung nach hierfür empfehlenswert bzw. wie macht man sowas?


----------



## Consti (12. Mai 2004)

Also den Autostart von CD machst du wie folgt:

1. Öffne den Editor
2. Tippe ein:

[autorun]
OPEN=SETUP.EXE

(Wobei du SETUP.EXE durch die Datei ersetzt, die gestartet werden soll nachdem die CD eingelegt wurde. Falls du eine *.html oder *.doc oder ähnl. Datei nimmst, wird sie in dem Standard-Programm geöffnet, das auf dem jeweiligen PC installiert ist.)
3. Speichere die Datei als "autorun.inf" und Packe sie in das Root der CD.
4. CD Brennen und geniessen

Das Menü würde ICH in Html machen, ist "relativ" einfach, kann jeder Öffnen - auch ohne die neusten Plugins, und trotzdem Leistungsfähig. PHP scheidet ganz aus, da die wenigsten einen PHP Server laufen haben. Flash wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht, wobei ich dabei scheue, alles zu lernen


----------



## raida (12. Mai 2004)

Danke Consti!
Werds gleich mal ausprobieren!
Yours
Raida


----------

